
Free Software's Smelly Underpants | Marcel Gagné - darkduck
http://marcelgagne.com/content/free-softwares-smelly-underpants
======
wccrawford
The quote says nothing about underpants. It talks about bathing, not clothing.

When someone misunderstands simple speech that badly, it makes me wonder how
badly they misunderstand everything else that was said.

